# Bad rash in between legs (pic)



## blitz1029 (May 1, 2008)

Hi, My 15 month old german shepherd has this rash between his legs and its turning black and he lost his fur in that area. I also noticed he still pees with both of his legs down...is that normal? He also seems to walk alittle awkward, maybe due to the rash. I did take him to the vet and they gave me this shampoo to use called keto chlor and they told me to switch his food. I changed it to chicken soup because it didn't have all that wheat and wheat gluton. So far its been a month after the vet's visit and this issue is still going on. Anyone have this happen to their german shepherd and could give me some advise to help him?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1593&articleid=425 has a whole list of things about changes in skin/coat. 

I am on a thyroid kick, so that would be what I'd be looking at asking my vet about. 

There should be some threads in the first 20 or so listed in this section that have some thyroid stories-check them out and see what you think. 

But that list has many things that can go wrong with skin and coat-and if you need to, definitely see a specialist! Good idea to post a picture and welcome!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Basu had this and I did have his thyroid checked--multiple times--and it was fine. For him it was because of his environmental allergies.

You said you switched food--did the other food have chicken as a protein source by any chance? That could be the problem.


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

That rash look kind of like a yeast infection. Does that area smell? Before it got black like that was there any other color or pigment you noticed?


----------



## blitz1029 (May 1, 2008)

This rash is also under his arm pits. It was really bad around his belly. The vet gave me malacetic wipes to use for that and that helped but not for this rash. He did have a bad odor but after giving him some baths with the medicated shampoo and changing his food the odor went away. I was using science diet with lamb meal. I dont think it had chicken in it.


----------



## blitz1029 (May 1, 2008)

The food I am using now has chicken for a protein source.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jake is right. It could be a systemic yeast infection. With an immune system boost it might go away on its own. 

I had the best luck with oatmeal shampoo without anything chemical and aloe vera gel and/or coconut oil for the rash itself.


----------



## blitz1029 (May 1, 2008)

I was thinking about using aloe vera gel. How many times a day did you apply it? Thank you all for the help.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If the rash is really bad then two or three times. It will be very soothing but probably won't help with the rash itself. 

Here is the thread on coconut oil. Just skip our silly comments and read about the benefits and uses. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=668015&page=1#Post668015

If it is a yeast infection then you want to give a boost to the immune system too. Here's what I gave Rafi when I got him and he had mange: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_guid=a291c1a1-1851-406d-b584-2a7e083d2abb

That company actually has a ton of good stuff and I usually only go with products that have multiple positive reviews. 

You know I just had a thought: did your vet test for tic diseases? The rash made me think of it and the walking stiffly.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i was thinking yeast as well. if you want to approach with alternatives to standard meds, i would try olive leaf extract. this product is great for yeast, or any fungal bacterial issue. KV Vet has a product called Oli-Pet. you can also use tea tree gel on the area itself. tea tree is an anti-fungal.

as said above i would beef up the immune system, possibly look for a supplement that has all the componants for general health and skin. missing link would be one product that comes to mind.

debbie


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

Beefing up the immune system is the best thing. So far what you are doing is correct. What you can also do is get some Organic Apple Cider Vinegar at a local grocery store (I use the Braggs brand which is about $4) add about 2 teaspoon of it per-day in his food. This will help create a good PH balance in hit gut. You can also do a 50/50 mix with water and spray it on him to prevent any other infection, but don't spray in any place that you see open wounds or that is red or already shows signs of irritation. Remember those wipes are just helping sooth his exterior, but the main problem is interior so control the interior and you won't have a problem.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruth's idea re running tests for tick-borne illness is a great idea. I would definitely do that.

How long has he had this rash? If it's somewhat recent (the last month or three), my next question is -- Where do you and your pup go? 

It's spring, which means that everyone -- and I do mean everyone -- is putting funky stuff in their yards and on the lawns. Parks, schools, neighbors. A lot of that stuff is petrochemical herbicides, pesticides, fungicides, etc. And the soft skin on dog tummies and armpits is very sensitive. And that part of the body is RIGHT THERE where all the weird chemicals are. 

If this rash just started to appear somewhat recently, I'd rinse my dog well in clear warm water every single time I brought him home from a walk or any trip where there is a lawn or garden. And take your shoes off. You may be tracking that stuff in on your carpet too. Vacuum often. Change his bedding extremely frequently. It might help. 

Even if he's not reacting to environmental toxins, it could be an environmental allergy. He could be allergic to a specific kind of grass or weed (or many). Taking the steps I listed above will help. 

I have to tell you, I'm not a big fan of shampoos, even veterinary shampoos. Try it for a while, but if it's not helping, you may want to reconsider. (I learned a lesson the hard way on that.) But when you come home from walks and such on a _ daily _ basis, just rinse. You don't want to dry out his skin any more than you need to. 

And, as Jean says, seeing a specialist is something to strongly consider if this doesn't clear up soon. Often, we spend a lot of time and money hanging out with our regular vet, trying a number of different things, taking a bunch of different tests, whereas if we had just gone to a specialist from the beginning, it would have likely saved us both agony and financially. So that's something to think about if things don't clear up fast. You'd want a veterinary dermatologist to start out with. They almost always know a lot about allergies and the immune system. And if this is beyond a simple skin issue, they can give you a referral to the right specialist beyond that. 

Good luck.


----------



## blitz1029 (May 1, 2008)

He has had this rash for a couple of months but now its looking worse. I don't use any chemicals or anything in my yard but i do take him on walks to the park all the time. 

I couldnt find anything in the phonebook for animal dermatologist. I will have to ask my vet. And in the meantime i will try immune system supplements and the topical solutions that was suggested.


----------

